# metal stand that everyone uses



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this the metal stand that all shrimp keepers use?

Costco - 36 in. x 18 in. x 72 in.

I've been to a bunch of people's houses and a lot of shrimp keepers have this type of stand.

I just want to know if this is the one and if you've had any troubles with it. I think I'm going to start a bunch of shrimp tanks...maybe use the 48" one and have a bunch of 33g longs.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

mine are more like this, except I got them at Home Depot. (for some reason, I can't find shelving on HDs website.)
Home Hardware » Product Details »


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> Is this the metal stand that all shrimp keepers use?
> 
> Costco - 36 in. x 18 in. x 72 in.
> 
> ...


Stay away from it unless your going to add X braces... absolutely no side to side stability on them...pretty tough to make that stye stronger...imo ..pos


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I was thinking of getting somthing like this from canadian tire seems like it would be better for tanks with the flat shelves.

Mastercraft Heavy Duty Shelving Unit | Canadian Tire


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. Not sure if I can trust Canadian Tires "HD". HD by regular home use standard.

Why not search CL for store fixtures or warehouse shelving.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

It looks pretty strong and its rated for 500 lb per shelf


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah the tanks going on it would be nowhere near 500lbs. probably 200lbs at most. 20 gallon long tanks aren't that heavy when full.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I've also seen people with 33g long tanks on the shelf I posted before. Not sure if they still have it in use though.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the one "thharris" mentioned and I thought it would be strong enough, however the middle section is starting to bend and sag. 

Would be nice to see everyone's shrimp racks or shrimp collections, time for a new thread to be started by someone


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I use the rack from Canadian Tire, I believe Couch uses 2 of those side by side for his display of tanks. The racks are made by Gorilla Racks.

The shelves are particle board and about a centimetre thick. I wouldn't trust them around tanks and spilt water. I replaced those with 1/2" plywood pieces for shelves sealed with a couple coats of primer and paint and they've been working fine for the past 2 years.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I bought the racks from costco (gorrila rack) and although they are rated at 500 lbs a shelf they are not all that stable laterally and do wobble. Too much for my liking. I ended up just using it for storage and not for tanks. If you were to attach it to the wall somehow that would be better.


----------

